# He's cold!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jk! No he's not cold, but this was in November '09, before I joined this forum. This pic was taken in big bear, and it was 15 degrees that night. You can see his long bushy tail comes in handy...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Shiloh curls up the same way :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just love snow dogs


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love them both!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww adorable! Yeah I've heard those snowy dogs love to use their bushy tails to keep their faces warm. Too cute!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie must have identy crisis. because she does the same thing. hahaha. 

Very cute pictures. Thanks for sharing them!:smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think it's just the nordic breeds that curl up like that. I've seen Danes rolled up into a tiny ball! :tongue:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

awww. She looks just like a little wolf laying out there in the grass.:biggrin:


----------

